# Tabla de cotizaciones



## javish (Mar 3, 2005)

Hice una forma para cotizaciones usando excel y en ella hago las cotizaciones de mi negocio. Me gustaria automatizar la tabla para no tener que estar escribiendo tanto. Lo que me gustaria saber es como puedo hacer para que la data que tengo que entrar vaya llenando la columna linea por lines. Osea mientras voy seleccionando las opciones vayan siendo puesta en la linea siguiente si la que esta arriba esta llena ya. No se si me explique bien.


----------



## paliman (May 4, 2005)

No sé si entendí bien lo que necesitás. Probá con esto y cualquier cosa escribí otra vez:

En el menú HERRAMIENTAS - OPCIONES - MODIFICAR tiene que estar tildada la opción "extender formatos de lista y fórmulas"

Luego, al completar las filas de tu lista, se pasa a la celda de la derecha usando la tecla TAB y al llegar al final con ENTRAR se pasa a la primera celda de la línea siguiente.

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Greg Truby (May 4, 2005)

También si uno está entrando texto muy largo a una celda y sobrepasa el ancho de la columna y hay celdas desocupada debajo uno puede usar (en inglés, no tengo los menús en español) Edit | Fill | Jusify ¿¿Editar | Llenar | Justificar?? para extender las oraciones sobre varias líneas.  Si quire que va extendiendo hacia abajo pero por dos columnas de ancho seleccione las dos columnas antes de hacer la acción con el menú.


----------



## LEONEL (May 4, 2005)

Porque no pones todas tus cotizaciones en un escenario para cada una
esto te permite cambiar celdas en caso de ser necesarion, en un escenario usas el mismo espacio de la hoja con diferente informacion.

comenta 

un saludo Leonel


----------

